# Came home to find that Whistler had eaten....



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

A whole baguette of bread!! We left the bread on the far end of the table where he "could not" reach it.... Low and behold we just came home to find that he had just left us crumbs of the 2 1/2-3 foot french baguette!!! He's got one long tongue or is way taller than we think once he gets up on his back legs cause we are very careful to place things out of his reach... Or so we thought!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They are sneaky and have skills when it comes to getting things that they shouldn't! 

This is what Cash did when he was younger - I had placed everything on top of the bar that I thought was too tall for Cash to reach...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hay Data...what's got into you lately??? You on the grumpy pills or something???? You might find this flies in the face of your narcissism, but not everyone subscribes to your beliefs mate!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

AcadianTornado said:


> A whole baguette of bread!! We left the bread on the far end of the table where he "could not" reach it.... Low and behold we just came home to find that he had just left us crumbs of the 2 1/2-3 foot french baguette!!! He's got one long tongue or is way taller than we think once he gets up on his back legs cause we are very careful to place things out of his reach... Or so we thought!!!


They learn to use chairs to get on top of the table. Not much is out of reach of a vizsla.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

The other night I placed some raw, breaded chicken breasts into the fridge while I was waiting for the oven to preheat. There were 3 breasts stacked on top of each other on a small plate. I left the fridge door open not thinking about what I was doing, and of course ruby gently takes just the top chicken breasts off the stack and quietly starts devouring it. 

Thankfully I managed to remove it from her throat. I imagine her little mouth was burning.... The spices in the breading were quite spicy!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Data, nope, we've started leaving him out of his crate when we leave. Generally, it works out well! He has calmed down quite a bit. He is just so food motivated that it gets the best of him. Even with his 5-6 cups of food a day!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

PS... The Leafs made the playoffs.... *sigh*. ;P


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have gotten really lucky in this category. We leave treats and food on the counter and Miles never touches it. We can get a shipment of dog treats in the mail and leave them on counter while at work and come home with bags undisturbed. He's not a counter surfer, even with people food.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to put a brag here about my pup and sorry to those that are struggling with the counter surfing. 

Yesterday I was making dinner and left two venison steaks on the side when I got distracted by a phone call. 20 mins later and I came back into the kitchen to see Mac sat next to the steaks with a fair bit of dribble but the steaks were in place and untouched. 

So of course I just had to cut off a third of my steak and drop it into his bowl!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Didn't mean to start a fight here guys 

Hope this lightens things up!

Whistler says thanks for all the great advice, wacky accents, and even Leafs fans! Its nice to get all perspectives on things coupled with experience!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hahaha AT, lol.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Those are funny pictures!! Is the first one how you found him after he ate the baguette??


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha, no it wasn't but it sure would have made the story even better!!! 

I'm still finding bits of baguette all over the house. I think he boxed with that baguette all night when we were out!!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's another one of his for those who didn't see it... Kindly edited by my friend:


It's hard not to love such an innocent face ....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

AT doesn't matter what we wrote... Best money time and money spent is with a dedicated bird dog trainer. 
Nothing else matters. 

We work quite a bit also, maybe too much and sometimes I need a fail safe way to protect the dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Came home to find that Whistler had eaten....*



datacan said:


> How? By making sure your views are the only ones people hear!
> You drown out anything else's opinion.
> 
> For your info, the GSD is the most researched dog breed in the world. From ecollar conditioning to crating, that is. If you're interested in humanely trained dogs, that is.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I'm the one saying there are options and you've only stated yours is the only way? How is that drowning others opinions? Perhaps try using a little logic rather than emotional rhetoric and dismission. 

You still have not answered the question..... What's your criteria for judging someone's training knowledge or ability?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Bwahaha. Love that pic edited by your friend, AT. It's perfect!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

It's a very small sporting dog community here let alone bird dog community but I will get in touch with my breeder, I'm sure she can point me in the right direction with V specific trainers... Unfortunately they are not next door..


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

To the OP, bwahahahahahha LOVE the pics. I personally crate while I'm away because I have a friend who's pup got into the poision cabinet under the sink while unattended and had its way with a can of Comet. She came home to a dead 4 year old pup that had free roamed for 4 years. Another friend I know came home to find that his pup had eaten a piece of a shoe and got an almost deadly intestinal blockage; major surgery,$6000 and months of healing the pup thankfully recovered. You never know when a disaster like that can happen and I choose to protect my pup by crating him while I'm away


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

CrazyCash said:


> They are sneaky and have skills when it comes to getting things that they shouldn't!
> 
> This is what Cash did when he was younger - I had placed everything on top of the bar that I thought was too tall for Cash to reach...


OMG.....looks like Riley is staying in the crate...... ....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

they are quite impressive when they want something!!

SMG - I don't know if you know, but Cash only has three legs (he's missing is right front leg), so I'm still a little amazed at how he got all of that stuff off the bar, but he does have a pretty long neck. 

He's much better now - Penny is my problem child at the moment when it comes to destroying things...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I remember when I first discovered that Astro was a bench surfer. He had been home for about a month I think, so was 7 months old then and quite tall even at that age. I had taken a nice rump steak out of the freezer to thaw for dinner. I promptly got involved in doing some work on the laptop and about 8pm when my stomach started growling I thought I would go cook it. 

I went to the kitchen and there was no steak?? I thought I was going mad, so I pulled out another, put it on the kitchen sink to thaw and went back to work. About 10 pm, my tummy was about to rise up and choke me, so I went back into the kitchen to cook my steak. Needless to say, I then put two and Astro together to make Bench Surfer!!  

I also used to have a wonderful Cocker Spaniel who would bench surf whole squid off the bait board when out fishing. Cunning fella would wait till I was totally engrossed in hauling in a King George Whiting and then he would slowly pop one paw, then another up onto the bait board, turn his head sideways and almost suck the squid into his mouth. 

Both made me chuckle at their cunning!!!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha, this reminds me other our other dog. Its a Brittany spaniel.

Went into the kitchen and found that he had eaten a whole bar of butter, including the paper wrapper. He was not feeling very well later that day :


----------

